# Thiago Silva sig?



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Can someone hook me up with a Thiago Silva sig? I like the "throat-slash", but I'll take anything where he looks bad. No text necessary.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll try and find the throat pic for ya and spice it up. This will be easy since you don't want text.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Composure said:


> I'll try and find the throat pic for ya and spice it up. This will be easy since you don't want text.


You da man.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

If I can't find the cut throat I will probably just make you a sig with text if that's cool.










?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Works for me, man. That's pretty Bad-A!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I tried finding the throat slash pic too but I can't find it anywhere. I'll work on a regular sig for you too if you want.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I made this one if you like it


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

That's very good work, but I'm not a fan of that pose he's in. Sorry, man, but repped + points sent for the effort.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the points. I can put a different pic in that place if you want. Just give me a pic you like.

Do you like this pic instead?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

I think I'm going to stick with what Composure did - but I appreciate the effort!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright no problem, thanks for the rep and points.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restore


----------

